# anyone used caradark or special b in a stout?



## chopdog (9/6/13)

anyone used caradark or special b in a stout? I have them laying around and thought they could be interesting in a oatmeal stout. Any thoughts?


----------



## bradsbrew (9/6/13)

I have used carared with special B in a stout. Works well.


----------



## chunckious (9/6/13)

I used 5-6% in a stout.
It was a Shakespeare Clone.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/6/13)

Here is an old recipe.

*Sump Oil Stout 22L version*
Foreign Extra Stout

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.720
Total Hops (g): 61.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 (°P): 16.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.58 %
Colour (SRM): 40.5 (EBC): 79.7
Bitterness (IBU): 39.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (52.45%)
0.600 kg Aromatic Malt (10.49%)
0.600 kg Flaked Oats (10.49%)
0.600 kg Vienna (10.49%)
0.350 kg Roasted Barley (6.12%)
0.170 kg Black Patent (2.97%)
0.150 kg Carared (2.62%)
0.150 kg Special-B (2.62%)
0.100 kg Chocolate, Pale (1.75%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
7.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Willamette Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
14.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
7.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
8.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## chopdog (9/6/13)

Thanks lads. I added 400g special b and 300g caradark. This is for a 45l batch


----------



## hoppy2B (12/6/13)

That seems like a ship load of caramel in your stout. I'd want to have a fair IBU with something like that. You can always boil some hops up and chuck them in as an afterthought if you start worrying about it being too sweet. :blink:


----------



## Adr_0 (12/6/13)

Personally, CaraAroma yes, not cara-dark and/or Special B though. Do you need both? And that much?


----------



## bradsbrew (12/6/13)

hoppy2B said:


> That seems like a ship load of caramel in your stout. I'd want to have a fair IBU with something like that. You can always boil some hops up and chuck them in as an afterthought if you start worrying about it being too sweet. :blink:





Adr_0 said:


> Personally, CaraAroma yes, not cara-dark and/or Special B though. Do you need both? And that much?


It is a 45L batch that he is doing. The roast barleychocolate/black malt also throws a perceived bitterness that helps to balance, also mash temp will help with perceived sweetness as well.
The recipe I inserted has a high percentage of specialty malts and is very similar to one that picked me up a second at AABC in the dry stout catergory.

Cheers/


----------

